# FreeBSD only on MacBook?  Having problems...



## forkandwait (Nov 29, 2009)

I am trying to follow the steps to install  FreeBSD 8.0 on my MacBook.  I don't want to dual boot or anything, so I am following along here:

http://wiki.freebsd.org/AppleMacbook#head-1eba78aa616b72688fdd89927815739bad407a8a

(Note that earlier I managed to stomp all over the slices trying to partition without reading the directions...)

However, it doesn't match my experience exactly, and I don't really have the FreeBSD background to compensate (long time Linux user, and never very hardware focused at all), so here are some starting questions (Note I am in the Fixit shell from the livefs CD):

1.  Is "gpart" the same as "gpt"?

2.  How can I "lose the GPT"?   When I run "# gpart destory ad5"  I get "gpart: Device busy".  I presume that it is because / is mounted to run the livefs CD. So ... 

3.  Umm, what do I do now....

If I run "gpart show ad5" I get a bunch of stuff which I would have to type in manually -- let me know which pieces are important and I will do it.

TIA!


----------



## trev (Nov 30, 2009)

I installed FreeBSD 7 on a Mac Mini (2009, second release) that had Snow Leopard installed previously and did not have to do anything untoward with gpt or gpart which leads me to suspect that those instructions are somewhat outdated.

However, note that while 7.0, 7.1 and 7.2 work fine on my Mac Mini, I'm unable to even boot from the CD for FreeBSD 8.0 - the kernel hangs at the acpi line or, with acpi disabled, at the USB probe


----------

